# Bildteile ausschneiden



## jorgeHX (26. November 2004)

Moin,
kurze Frage: Kann ich von einem image einen Teil an einer bestimmten Stelle x,y auschneiden? Wenn ja wie genau geht das denn?
Danke,
Jorge


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. November 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;

public class Test07 {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			BufferedImage img = ImageIO.read(new File("c:/Wasserlilien.jpg"));

			BufferedImage partImg = img.getSubimage(0, 0, 100, 100);

			ImageIO.write(partImg, "jpeg", new File("c:/wasserlil_small.jpg"));

		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

